# Shot Gun shells by the case?



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anybody know of any websites to buy shotgun shells by the case at a decent price. Or does anybody buy them here local anywhere?



Thanks,

BugBuilder


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

buy a case every year down at cabela's or sportsman. I pay 89.99 for a case.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> buy a case every year down at cabela's or sportsman. I pay 89.99 for a case.


What do you like to shoot? I bought a case of Xperts from a friend and figured out really quick why he sold them cheap! I am down to half a box left and can not wait to get rid of them! Online the price I am seeing is 99.99 for Remington's.

BugBuilder


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rogers Sporting Goods


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Where is Rogers Sporting Goods?

Has anybody shot Kent shells much?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Rogers Sporting Goods


http://www.Rogerssportinggoods.com

+1 watch them they run some great specials. Check out their Christmas special on Federal Speed Shocks. $89!

They also have a case of Fiocchi Speed Steel 3" 1 1/8 oz. for $99 with free shipping. I have burned through half a case of them this season and they are great.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

donttreadonme said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Rogers Sporting Goods
> ...


+2 I have bought two cases through them this year at great prices.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BugBuilder said:


> Has anybody shot Kent shells much?


I have 5 or 6 boxes of Kent 3" #2's I will trade for Estates. I hate Kent, the brass rusts fast and all of the powder doesn't burn on ignition leaving powder inside my gun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BugBuilder said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > buy a case every year down at cabela's or sportsman. I pay 89.99 for a case.
> ...


I shoot xperts 2 3/4 number 2' or 3's. I hate kent They will never be in my gun a gun. like foulmouth said they rust way to fast. i might try some of the sportsman shells.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want Kent, try Gunbroker.com. They have lots of sales and you can usually pick up a case with free shipping for around 115 or 120. Good shells... love em and run em through all my guns. I did get a case at Gallensons a couple years ago for right around $100 but the price on everything has gone up so 120 isn't real terrible for good quality shells. I like the way they fire in my guns and any shell is gonna rust if you get it wet. Way around that?? Take some steel wool, wrap the brass cap in the wool, give it three or four twists and it looks brand new. I just did that with some Kents that had been in a salt water soaked shell belt for a couple weeks and they worked just fine. 8) Killed my second ever limit of birds with "cleaned up" shells. If you like Kent, I've heard Estates pattern pretty similar to Kents but are a tad cheaper. Just checked GB today and there aren't any Estate steel shells to be found, but lots of Kent.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I shoot Kents. They do leave more powder in the barrel but they pattern well and smack the birds hard. Might have to give the Fiocchi's a try though.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

i was able to get a case of federal premium for $65.00 their are some deals around. or have reletives that work in the right business. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I shoot Kents and Federal speed shoks. I like em both and to get the federals at 89 a case is an awesome deal!!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

why dont YOU like xperts bugbuilder? just curious. the kents didnt cycle as good as xperts in my gun, and i also had powder blow in my face a lot with kent. btw, what gun did you end up buying?


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> why dont YOU like xperts bugbuilder? just curious. the kents didnt cycle as good as xperts in my gun, and i also had powder blow in my face a lot with kent. btw, what gun did you end up buying?


I did not have any problems with xperts in my gun, I just dont like the way they worked on birds. My main hunting buddy felt the same as me. Maybe they have changed, with school and life I have not been shooting as much the last couple of years so it has taken me a few years to get thru this case of xperts. I'm just anxious to try out a new shell.

I asked about Kent shells since Cabelas has them on sale for 10% off.

I have not purchased a gun yet, I have decided on the Benelli Legacy so I am still saving for it.

BugBuilder


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I changed from a full choke to a modified, then improved cylinder, and I got the best results from the Kents out of my improved cylinder. But I still don't like the way I shoot with them.
BTW the Kents I am shooting are 3" #2's 1 1/4 oz. I paid $116.00 a case for them @ Cabelas.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I buy a case of DRYLOK,S from Mack's praire wings every year. It was usually the best price I could find ...until I wandered into Wallmart last week!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Gaston said:


> I buy a case of DRYLOK,S from Mack's praire wings every year. It was usually the best price I could find ...until I wandered into Wallmart last week!


How do you like those Drylok shells? I shot them late one season because they were cheap... course, the shots were close so I don't think pattern mattered much but I also heard something about them having expansion problems in folks gun barrels. Obviously you're here to talk about shooting them so its not a common thing... but just curious how you like them compared to other stuff.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I won't shoot anything but Drylok I absolutely love them and I've tryed all brands. I stick with the 1300fps loads and have never had a miss-fire.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Estate 3" # 2's some what cheap and work great!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I shoot whatever is on sale, then I buy enough of it to last me an entire season


----------

